

Ask HN: GF cheated on me, so packing up and moving to UK, advice plesase :( - babyboy808

Hey Guys,<p>Long story short, I'm moving to UK in the next few days, just found out my girlfriend has cheated on me and aswell as this I just need a change of scene.<p>Questions for the UK guys.<p>* Where is the best place to move to that is cheap so I can get myself settled in, anywhere at all in the country but possibly just outside London?.<p>* Where is free wifi and some place I can work throughout the day that is fairly cheap? (I am a web designer/developer).<p>* Any tips on moving over? I'm just gonna bring a duffel bag and laptop.<p>I don't mind if I don't get any offers but sure It can't harm to ask. Would anyone have a spare couch so I can crash on for a day or 2? :( Thanks..
======
phaet0n
Is London your only option?

I only ask because it's an expensive city and if I were to pick and relocate
my choice would bar none be Berlin. It's been discussed on HN before:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3221799>

On a personal note, life events like this almost universally often become
positive events, because they force you to question your assumptions and leave
the safety of the familiar.

Chin up lad, the whole world is ahead of you!

~~~
babyboy808
Thank you for the reply phaet0n,

I'm based in Ireland and don't speak any German and I wouldn't know anybody
there. UK is right across from me and I have some clients there. No, sorry I
should have been more detailed with my question. I should have said:

* Where is the best place to move to that is cheap so I can get myself settled in, anywhere at all in the country but possibly just outside London?.

Thanks again

~~~
hondo_dksj
Manchester has a half-decent startup scene. It's cheap, big, vibrant, and two
hours from London so you could go to see clients in a day. Free WiFi
everywhere I've had a cup of tea in.

------
olalonde
If you're be interested in coming over to China, I'd be glad to help ;)

